# 250 vs 350



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

im just curious,
I have a 350 and love it and it is the first ford we have owned so if i buy another truck itd be a 250 to replace one of our 2500's 
what would be the difference between my 350 and a 250? im speaking in terms of power, underside of the truck and those kind of things


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

What year?  If it's pre 2008? It could be a lot of things. 

The new F-250's and F-350's are pretty close.

With an F350 SRW you get slightly bigger shafts, and the carrier has an extra spider gear.
You also may get an extra leaf or a slightly different spring pack. You also get a 4" block vs the F250 2" block in the rear.

You get hydro-boost with the F350/6.7 combo, but I don't think you do with the F250.

Pretty much it comes down to how much you want to fit in the bed, and how much you want to pay for registration.

If you aren't hauling a sander/spreader all winter, and don't really need the payload, the F250 may save you 1-2k.

If you are in it for payload, then the 350 is the rig to pick.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry 2015's, I have the 350 because of the spreader. That is why i would by the 250 for the other trucks, we only need the one spreader for now and will add a dump when we need another. thats interesting there isnt a huge difference. I hope the 250's will have better gas mileage that the 350 cause my gas mileage is awful. btw i have the 6.2 in my truck


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Gas mileage will be the same or very close. Same engine, transmission, etc


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah that's awful. I average around 10 or 11 with plow and like 12 or 13 without. It's awful. But I cast complain the truck is a tank


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

snowplower1;1977515 said:


> Ah that's awful. I average around 10 or 11 with plow and like 12 or 13 without. It's awful. But I cast complain the truck is a tank


Awful compared to a prius. Not awful for a full size truck.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like better MPG but the truck make me money so no complaints


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've never seen or heard of a 3/4 or 1 ton gas truck that does better than the low teens when it comes to gas mileage. most are in the 10-14 mpg range. that's true for small block trucks, big block trucks, low rear gear, high rear gear, carb, fuel injection, old, new, etc.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, I just feel like compared to our chevys, i was filling up way more but then again I was doing about 2x the amount of work because the truck is way better. I guess I can't complain, buying that truck has saved us so many times this year


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

not much difference, and actually around here not much difference in price


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The price difference is minimal, what are you going to use the truck for in two or three years? You can always add a spring or change the pack but for the few extra bucks, I won't even look at a 250.

The drive train, ball joints, u joints and I really believe even the brakes are the same - the only difference is the springs and badging.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

framer1901;1977607 said:


> The price difference is minimal, what are you going to use the truck for in two or three years? You can always add a spring or change the pack but for the few extra bucks, I won't even look at a 250.
> 
> The drive train, ball joints, u joints and I really believe even the brakes are the same - the only difference is the springs and badging.


Must have missed the posts in the beginning...

There is a difference, the rear axle and hydroboost depending on your setup.

If you look back to the 90's, early 2000's a 250 got a TTB D50, while the 350 got a Solid D60.

same thing with 3/4 ton Chevy's running D44 fronts, and 1-tons running D60's

I went with a F250 due to availability, and I only needed something to pull trailers with initially. In 2012 when I got mine, the 3/4 ton could pull and additional 200+ pounds similarly equipped. I had no plans of plowing or driving around with thousands of pounds in the bed all day long.

They are both very closely matched, but $1000 isn't much to pay for a bit more payload capacity.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Since 99 model year or should I say the Super Duty platform

There is very little difference the the actually running gear. They all share the very same axles and brakes. The power boosters have changed lately on the 350. The axle parts, springs, bearing, so forth are all interchangeable. 

The biggest difference is the 4in block on the 350 vs the 2in on the 250 and a higher GVW, that's all.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Exactly what old dog said for older ones. I personally would go for the 350 but thats just me. There are differences wiith the gas and diesels though. 
I would be thrilled to get 10mpg while plowing. I have averaged 7.5 all winter w plow and sander.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1977629 said:


> Since 99 model year or should I say the Super Duty platform
> 
> There is very little difference the the actually running gear. They all share the very same axles and brakes. The power boosters have changed lately on the 350. The axle parts, springs, bearing, so forth are all interchangeable.
> 
> The biggest difference is the 4in block on the 350 vs the 2in on the 250 and a higher GVW, that's all.


Please don't spread misinformation about the new trucks.

F-350's payload comes from a Higher RGAWR thanks to the larger shafts, and additional splines.










As far as the older trucks go...

From 1999-2004, 3/4-ton Fords ran a Solid Dana 50 front axle. 1-tons received a Dana 60.

2005 all trucks went D60 front, and were bumped up to 35-spline outers from the original 30-spline.


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

If you are mainly towing, get a 250. If payload is your concern get a 350. Since the 250 has a lighter curb weight, you will find you can legally tow more than a 350


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

interesting, I was really just curious, we stick to 3/4 ton trucks unless it is being used as a spreader which i really dont even like putting spreaders in trucks, I cant wait until we have the right setup to use just a dump truck to do all the spreading


----------



## Fender5803 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you all very much for the info 
-DT


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a 2500 RAM, wish it was a 3500. But I didn't have a choice.

I always go for the highest\heaviest I can get, whether it is trucks or trailers.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2004352 said:


> I have a 2500 RAM, wish it was a 3500. But I didn't have a choice.
> 
> I always go for the highest\heaviest I can get, whether it is trucks or trailers.


Peace of mind ????

I've had buyer's remorse buying the lighter stuff....

But that's just me...


----------

